# Leg pain during IVF



## Bettyville (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi,
I'm currently going through my first round of IVF and on day 12 of stimms (one more day left) and have started to get pain pain (upper leg / shooting pains up &  down my leg) - has anyone else experienced this? I called the emergency dr on call and they said there's nothing to worry about at the moment but i'm just wondering if i should be worried?

Please help!

Thank you!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have endometriosis and get this pain as part of that and also find I get it during stims: just due to the adhesions pressing on nerves, but can also be because your ovaries are swelling and pressing on nerves too i believe. Still worth keeping an eye on it and calling the clinic again if it gets worse.

Good luck xxx


----------

